

Google App Engine is down - aidos
http://appspot.com/

======
tedroden
It's fine, because they're at 100% availability. Just totally down:
[http://www.evernote.com/shard/s2/sh/64201bd8-5392-49fc-a47c-...](http://www.evernote.com/shard/s2/sh/64201bd8-5392-49fc-a47c-79e3e30f9282/6ff4d48751522b031c44b31335ec4c63)

------
aidos
I'm surprised that their status system seems to run off the main
infrastructure too. Everyone else gets slated for making that mistake.

------
asdfprou
Are there any businesses currently using multi-cloud infrastructures? Ie.
Automatic failover from Amazon to Heroku?

------
tomwhipple
so is developer.android.com.

